# Writers block and doubts



## dgirl1986 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey all,

Sometimes I feel like I absolutely suck at writing. If I force it, it turns out terrible. I often write 2-3 sentences that I really like, but it goes nowhere after that. 

Tips and tricks you can suggest? Anyone get this often? I guess being ADD and easily distracted does not help me lol.


----------



## msjhord (Jan 28, 2016)

Same happens to me often.  I struggle with attention and focus issues too.  I find my best ideas come to me when I can usually do little about them.  Thus, I keep a notebook on me at all times.  If I have an idea and want to flesh it out before I 'commit' to it, I will have some 3 subject composition books laying around and just go at it for a few minutes, see if I like what drips out.  And, often, if I can't write I'll just read.  You got this!


----------



## dgirl1986 (Jan 28, 2016)

I usually have my best ideas when I cannot write them down. When I go to write stuff down, I got nothing lol.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 28, 2016)

Crank it out. Even if it sucks. The only way to write better is to first write a steaming pile.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 28, 2016)

"The first draft of everything is shit." --Hemingway

Don't forget that. Because it's not until you finish the first draft and begin editing that you'll have anything at all worth anyone else's reading time. Just get through it, then fix it later. I promise, it works.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jan 29, 2016)

Everyone doubts their own ability at times.


----------



## Ultraroel (Jan 29, 2016)

I only recently started writing. I'm doubting every sentence whether I am "good"  enough and whether it's worth persisting.. 
I will keep going, I realized that I am way too enthusiastic of writing what's on my mind to stop now. Even though I've only written 2 short stories, especially the fact that I decided to write in English causes more doubt than I anticipated


----------



## Patrick (Jan 29, 2016)

If you write three sentences you like, that's a good day's writing. You've got that in the bank, so if you want to write more, why not just keep writing? If it's all terrible when you come back to it the next day, you can delete it and refine your thoughts. You'll at least have given yourself something to work with.


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 29, 2016)

I know it’s difficult to accept the advice to simply keep writing, but I see no point to starting and stopping like that. If we drove cars like many of us write stories, we’d never get anywhere. It’s more more effective to edit after you’re finished. Thoughts flow as you write and it’s really hard to get that flow going if you’re continuously stopping after every sentence and tearing it to pieces. Have more patience with yourself and allow yourself to say something without so much self-editing.

_Keep at it!_


----------



## Terry D (Jan 29, 2016)

You can actually 'train' your creativity to kick in when you set down to write. You do it by setting a writing routine and sticking to it. After a time you will subconsciously be ready to write at that same time every day. That doesn't mean everything you write will be brilliant, but the psychological 'block' will be easier to break through. Try it for a month, see if it works for you.


----------



## Ultraroel (Jan 29, 2016)

patskywriter said:


> Thoughts flow as you write and it’s really hard to get that flow going if you’re continuously stopping after every sentence and tearing it to pieces.



I realised this too. I realized that everytime I reread my stuff, I'm quite unhappy with it. Today, I decided to review nothing and just write. Wrote about as much as I did in the last week in just a few hours. Not the best style etc, but it gives direction to my story and thoughts and it stimulates me to think further ahead.


----------



## Robbie (Jan 29, 2016)

I am ADD too. I read fast, think fast, everything fast. Sometimes you just have to go with it. Flow with it. Don't try to write, just write, and write and keep writing. You may not like all of it when you stop but you will be very proud and pleased with some of it. Even if what you write doesn't make sense don't worry about it at the time. Don't think about making sense at the time, just write, let your thoughts fall onto the paper (I know it is screen now) but let the fall out of you... Then send me a private message of what you have written...  I bet it's great poetry.  Send to Robbie with no last name.. Just Robbie. I can't wait.

I wrote a response to someone thinking I was writing to Dgirl1986 but myipad chose to update at the same time and I think the message went to Ultraroel. Hope you get it. Let me know if you don't see it and I will send directly to you.

Last night I wrote a perfect poem in my head. I was half asleep of course and when I couldn't stand it I had to get up to write it....believe me it was not as perfect as it had been in my mind. LOL!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 30, 2016)

99.9% of writing is thinking. It is amazing how that little blinking cursor can be so intimidating when you come to get what is inside, outside. 

Nothing you write is fixed, it can all be edited later. Getting the idea down first and then polishing it afterwards is a safe way to go. 

And for those who know a turd can't be polished, well it can be rolled in glitter.

Good luck
BC


----------



## Jeko (Jan 30, 2016)

> If I force it, it turns out terrible.



Change that a bit:



> If I force it, it turns out



i.e. you're doing fine.


----------



## Jigawatt (Jan 30, 2016)

dgirl1986 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I absolutely suck at writing.




_Bam! _You had something to say, and you said it. That's good writing right there. Keep pushing that exasperation button and let'er rip. Write dangerously. You don't have to show your mother everything you put to words. My fishing stories I share. But my anti-Jesus and jerking-off writings, you can read that stuff when I'm no longer around to blush.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 30, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> And for those who know a turd can't be polished, well it can be rolled in glitter.



Still stinks


----------



## dgirl1986 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you for all the kind words and suggestions. I actually managed to write out a few pages and completely redesigned the story I have wanted to write for 13 years!


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 31, 2016)

There's no such thing as "Writer's Block. " That's the first thing. Writer's Block is a made up term that is used as an excuse not to work. A carpenter can't call his boss and say, "Yeah, I can't come in today, I've got Carpenter's Block. I'm gonna play some Xbox and try again tomorrow." You need to WORK THROUGH the block.

You said you can only write a couple of sentences you like, and the rest is bad. So what? You know that you have to edit, right? Editing is half of writing.

My advice on these things is always the same
 Just Write. You're over-thinking it. Just write, and look back on that manuscript going; "Well, here we go again."


----------



## voltigeur (Feb 1, 2016)

First off writer’s block does happen to many new writers. And it does exist!  Good news is it is manageable. 
Creating whether it is writing painting or acting is a right brain function. If you are like 99% of most people your left brain and your right brain don’t play well together. 
Set a timer for 10 min. and write: You have permission to write the worst crap in the world, you have permission to misspell every word. Just write for ten minutes. 
Once you’re done put it away for at least 3 days 7 is better and revise and edit at that time. 
Also Revising and editing are writing! So the next week , if you have a writer’s block, edit the old scenes. For me that usually gets me ready to create new material. 
Since editing and revising are left brain activities you will hardly ever have a block while doing this part of writing. 
Soon you’re writing very day with no blocks.


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 1, 2016)

voltigeur said:


> First off writer’s block does happen to many new writers. And it does exist!  Good news is it is manageable.



It doesn't exist. It just doesn't. It is an excuse no to work. I used to have problems sitting down and writing, I used to think there was some magical block that was stopping me. 

You know what I did? I wrote. I wrote and wrote and didn't care if it was bad or good. Now, I can write any time I want, and I don't make excuses for not working.

Your advice is good, it's pretty much the same advice I normally give people, but "Writer's Block" does not exist.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 1, 2016)

dgirl1986 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I absolutely suck at writing. If I force it, it turns out terrible. I often write 2-3 sentences that I really like, but it goes nowhere after that.
> 
> Tips and tricks you can suggest? Anyone get this often? I guess being ADD and easily distracted does not help me lol.



Here's a few hacks from me:

First have a handy something where you can jot down your ideas, phrases, etc. I use a smartphone; it's always on, always to hand, and the Notes app is generally accessible. This will remind you of the random snippet that zizzed across your mind before.

Trust your ideas and early drafts. Give them air and the chance to live. Nurture then, literally - like children. People mention the idea that the first draft is always crappy. Personally I try not to think of it like that. If I think something's no good, I want very little to do with it. Early ideas and drafts might be unformed but they're valuable nonetheless. That being said, I do try not to take my writing too seriously. I mean, I am very keen on it, but if something is no good, or the ideas aren't coming, I don't beat myself up over it but just relax, sure that the next idea will come in time. 

Learn your style. For some, the act of simply sitting down to write seems to get them going. For me, this is a surefire way to make me chuck everything in the bin. I tried Nano last year and, ugh, I hated it. The prose was there, the wordcount was there, but it was just dead as dead and I gave up after three days. Now I write when ideas come or when I have an actual something I need to do, such as an edit. That is just what works for me, for better or worse, so try and find your own best way, if you haven't already.

Hypnogogia. I can't evangelise about this enough. This is the state of near-sleep where random ideas, sounds, music, ditties, all sorts come flying across your thoughts. It's a fairly well-documented source of ideas throughout history, and an absolute rich fount - embrace it! Of course, every time you get an idea you will have to wake up and write it down, so you will get a pretty poor night's sleep but on the upside that tends to result in more hypnogogia. 

And lastly: a good night's sleep, which can often helps to really smooth out the writing and help ideas flow. Might be slightly incompatible with the above, but there it is. Good luck


----------



## dgirl1986 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hahaha oh internet. Why must you turn everything into a debate 

By the way, you cannot determine what is and what is not by your own experience alone.


----------



## Sam (Feb 1, 2016)

dgirl1986 said:


> Hahaha oh internet. Why must you turn everything into a debate
> 
> By the way, you cannot determine what is and what is not by your own experience alone.



Sure I can.

I can determine that the sky is not green by my own experience, as I can determine that this site _​is._


----------



## dgirl1986 (Feb 1, 2016)

That is simply interpretation based on the information the eye gives the brain, and how the brain processes it


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 1, 2016)

dgirl1986 said:


> Hahaha oh internet. Why must you turn everything into a debate
> 
> By the way, you cannot determine what is and what is not by your own experience alone.



I just enjoy arguing for some odd reason. 

And of course you can't ONLY use an anecdote as evidence, which is why I also used a hypothetical to visualize my point. You just addressed my anecdote. 

The term "Writer's Block" just needs to die, it's such a nebulous term that is abused and reused constantly. It holds no basis in reality, only a placeholder-synonym for laziness.


----------



## voltigeur (Feb 2, 2016)

> It doesn't exist. It just doesn't. It is an excuse no to work. I used to have problems sitting down and writing, I used to think there was some magical block that was stopping me.



I could not disagree with this more! 

First off Physiologist have defined creativity blocks (writer's block is a creativity block) as a stress response. I have seen it with painters, actors as well as writers. 

The good news about writer's block is; the stress is usually self inflicted so easier to deal with. When people say there is no such thing you invalidate their experience then claim to help them? WTF! 

Writer's block happens when a new writer has the idea in their head that everything comes out perfect in the first draft. They try to edit and create at the same time. That uses 2 different parts of the brain and sets the person up for failure. To say "writer's block doesn't exist; so keep doing what you are doing till you get a different result." (By the way look up the definition of insanity!)

I would never let a young writer use it as an excuse. I think a better way to deal with it is for them to understand what it is, and have simple exercises like the 10 min drill so they can over come it.

Anyway off my soap box.


----------



## Sam (Feb 2, 2016)

voltigeur said:


> I could not disagree with this more!
> 
> First off Physiologist have defined creativity blocks (writer's block is a creativity block) as a stress response. I have seen it with painters, actors as well as writers.
> 
> ...



Writer's block may exist in some definable capacity, and it might legitimately affect a small number of people, but the writer's block that crops up on writing forums like this one is typically not writer's block. 

It's an excuse that people use to shift the blame from themselves, to an abstract concept. It's easier to accept that something else caused you to be unable to write, rather than look at the situation objectively and say, "You know what? I wasn't blocked today; I just couldn't have been bothered." 

At the moment, I'm writing a 40k thesis for my master's degree. A few years ago, I wrote a 10k one for my undergrad degree. I've never been blocked, which is strange since academia is a hell of a lot more stressful than creative writing. I don't have the luxury. Do you think my university would accept writer's block as an excuse for not having handed in an assignment on time? 

I think not.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 2, 2016)

Sam said:


> Writer's block may exist in some definable capacity, and it might legitimately affect a small number of people, but the writer's block that crops up on writing forums like this one is typically not writer's block.
> 
> It's an excuse that people use to shift the blame from themselves, to an abstract concept. It's easier to accept that something else caused you to be unable to write, rather than look at the situation objectively and say, "You know what? I wasn't blocked today; I just couldn't have been bothered."
> 
> ...



That's a very blinkered view, of writing and life in general. It's like saying there's no such thing as fear, or uncertainty, or self doubt, it's all just a generalised reluctance to do something. If a writer doesn't experience and understand and have a handle on these emotions, what sort of characters will they create?


----------



## Kyle R (Feb 2, 2016)

Sometimes blocks happen for reasons other than laziness. Stress, as volt pointed out, is a great cause of creative suffering for me—whether the stress is self-inflicted, or life-inflicted.

But I stick with it anyway! Storms don't last forever. The sun will return eventually. :encouragement:


----------



## Sam (Feb 2, 2016)

bdcharles said:


> That's a very blinkered view, of writing and life in general. It's like saying there's no such thing as fear, or uncertainty, or self doubt, it's all just a generalised reluctance to do something. If a writer doesn't experience and understand and have a handle on these emotions, what sort of characters will they create?



Fear, uncertainty, and self-doubt* are all defined and accepted concepts. They're maladies of the mind, documented in any diagnostic manual. 

You won't find writer's block in the same manual. Ergo, it isn't a defined or accepted concept. 

*Nowhere have I said that these do not exist, so please stop putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

> At the moment, I'm writing a 40k thesis for my master's degree. A few years ago, I wrote a 10k one for my undergrad degree. I've never been blocked, which is strange since academia is a hell of a lot more stressful than creative writing. I don't have the luxury. Do you think my university would accept writer's block as an excuse for not having handed in an assignment on time?


 Yes... and nobody went off their diets at Auschwitz. It's one thing when they got your arm behind your back and you have to write it. It's another when it's only you and you're writing fiction. Just saying... And by the way, your 40k, it's not fiction, is it?


----------



## Sam (Feb 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes... and nobody went off their diets at Auschwitz. It's one thing when they got your arm behind your back and you have to write it. It's another when it's only you and you're writing fiction. Just saying... And by the way, your 40k, it's not fiction, is it?



How many theses have you read that are fictional? 

And if you can write when your arm is tied behind your back, you can write equally as well, if not better, when it isn't.


----------



## Sam (Feb 2, 2016)

Kyle R said:


> Sometimes blocks happen for reasons other than laziness. Stress, as volt pointed out, is a great cause of creative suffering for me—whether the stress is self-inflicted, or life-inflicted.
> 
> But I stick with it anyway! Storms don't last forever. The sun will return eventually. :encouragement:



For the record, I agree with you, Kyle. 

I never said writer's block doesn't exist _in some capacity_, or that it doesn't affect certain people, but there have been literally thousands of threads on this forum (_et al._) and I would stake my life that all of the writers who wrote them were not suffering from writer's block.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 2, 2016)

Sam said:


> Fear, uncertainty, and self-doubt* are all defined and accepted concepts. They're maladies of the mind, documented in any diagnostic manual.
> 
> You won't find writer's block in the same manual. Ergo, it isn't a defined or accepted concept.
> 
> *Nowhere have I said that these do not exist, so please stop putting words in my mouth.



If you only accept what you read in a manual as the sum total of human experience then I'd be very interested to read your work.

And as for putting words in mouths, what I did was make a comparison to counter an argument. Accuse me of straw manning if you like. Putting words into people's mouths is ascribing words to them that they never said. See two lines up for an example, & try and learn the difference before you hand your thesis in.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 2, 2016)

Can I get on this ride again too, please?

Calling 'writer's block' an excuse for laziness is overly simplistic and does no one any good. Many writers who consider themselves "blocked" work very hard to overcome it, but still struggle with it. Successful writers who have suffered from writer's block include Stephen King, Maya Angelou, Neil Gaiman, Mark Twain, and J.K. Rowling. Writer's block is like a headache; No one can prove they have one, but that doesn't mean it doesn't hurt.

For myself, I do not accept the idea of being blocked. I understand that, at times, other things are more important (or interesting), or I can't quite get the right angle on the the next scene, or next chapter, but I know that if I stick with it the right words will come. I think the important thing to remember when dealing with periods of low creativity, is that there is always a way over, around, or through the block. You just need to find what it is for you. The one thing I don't believe is acceptable is to not work on finding that way. Even if the block seems as big as a mountain you can climb it, or circumvent it, or blast a tunnel through it. The one thing that won't work is to sit down on the path and bitch about the mountain while you wait for it to go away. Defeating -- or ignoring -- writer's block is an active endeavor, you win by _doing_ something.


----------



## Sam (Feb 2, 2016)

bdcharles said:


> That's a very blinkered view, of writing and life in general.* It's like saying there's no such thing as fear, or uncertainty, or self doubt,* it's all just a generalised reluctance to do something.



You claimed that saying writer's block wasn't real was the same thing as saying fear, uncertainty, or doubt wasn't real. You thereby tacitly implied that I said they didn't exist. 

I said no such thing.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2016)

> How many theses have you read that are fictional?


 Great question. How many, indeed. 


> You won't find writer's block in the same manual. Ergo, it isn't a defined or accepted concept


 Not in the 'Manual'. Okay. I guess that settles it. Next subject...


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 2, 2016)

Sam said:


> You claimed that saying writer's block wasn't real was the same thing as saying fear, uncertainty, or doubt wasn't real. You thereby tacitly implied that I said they didn't exist.
> 
> I said no such thing.



OK, look, you seem to have inferred something that wasn't said. Let me state for clarity that I don't think you believe fear and doubt and whatnot don't exist. I think there are similarities. I think writer's block is a manifestation of some of the above, or perhaps tiredness or lack of inspiration. That link is why your statement is qualitatively similar to saying those other things don't exist. Many things are like many other things. That doesn't turn them into those things. Now if you dispute that,  then say so but personally saying that one is in a DSM manual or whatever it was and one isn't is not going to cut it. 

I dunno. I think your general attitude - as a site admin - suggesting that someone struggling with their writing is lazy, is pretty abhorrent. I'm not sure why you felt the need to phrase it that way, particularly when you don't really back up your case with any reasoning. All I can imagine is that you felt a need to flash those fancy "general's stars" and this was how you chose to do it.


----------



## Sam (Feb 2, 2016)

bdcharles said:


> I dunno. I think your general attitude - as a site admin - suggesting that someone struggling with their writing is lazy, is pretty abhorrent. I'm not sure why you felt the need to phrase it that way, particularly when you don't really back up your case with any reasoning. All I can imagine is that you felt a need to flash those fancy "general's stars" and this was how you chose to do it.



I'm not posting as a site admin. 

I'm posting as a member, with an opinion that I am entitled to state. Last I checked, that wasn't against the rules, nor does anything I say in any way reflect the views of WF, its staff, or its owner. 

I am a member of this forum the same way as anyone else is. 

If I am posting as an administrator, it will be official and clear for everyone to see.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 2, 2016)

Sam said:


> I'm not posting as a site admin.
> 
> I'm posting as a member, with an opinion, that I am entitled to state. Last I checked, that wasn't against the rules, nor does anything I say in any way reflect the views of WF, its staff, or its owner.
> 
> ...



It says admin under your avatar. If that's not right then ok, though aside from that my own opinion on the matter - which, like yours, I am also entitled to and is likewise not against any rules - stands as is.


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 2, 2016)

And as a blanket response to other members, perhaps there is some sort of "block" that paralyzes people from writing. But like Sam said, it isn't this "Writer's Block." Someone's own fears and inhibitions towards writing does not make that fear a world-spanning phenomena where writers suddenly can't write.

I'm making the point that the term "Writer's Block" needs to die. Okay, you have trouble coming up with ideas, fair enough. Don't label it "Writer's Block," because that term is so nebulous and unhelpful towards our helping you.


----------



## Sam (Feb 2, 2016)

Drop the personal and inflammatory comments. 

Now I'm posting as an administrator, in case anyone is mistaken.


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 2, 2016)

To be perfectly clear, this thread better get back on track or I will lock it.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 2, 2016)

Writing is a game of patience. I don't fish, but I imagine writing's a lot like fishing. Whether you prefer the analogy of stirring a hook in a murky pot or reaching a hook up into the sky to snag an idea, it's just a question of writing down what you catch. I don't worry about the process at all. The fact you have the time to sit there and sweat about the process should make you realise how blessed you are.

I think writer's block is a shabby concept, especially when you don't have a deadline and can afford to idle the time away with paper aeroplanes and coaster flipping. You just have to get some perspective and stop worrying. The imagination works best when you're free of stress and simply focused on the craft of writing. If you don't know how to get into that mindset, I suggest fishing with a pal.


----------



## dgirl1986 (Feb 2, 2016)

Writers block is basically just a mental block. I go to bed, get up and this thread exploded lol.


----------



## dgirl1986 (Feb 2, 2016)

So anyways, I have managed to write a couple of pages. I have a lot of trouble finding ways to end scenes and/or sections of stories in order to move on to the next bit. I am super awkward with dialogue as well, which I think contributes to my writers/mental block.


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 2, 2016)

Let's get off the topic of whether it exists and return to the original question.


----------



## msjhord (Feb 2, 2016)

J Afinson:  yes, let's do so.  There's a shortage of peaceful places in this world.


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 2, 2016)

Here's the suggestion I made in the other thread:

If you want to work, work. If you want to write, write. I used to have this "Writer's Block." I did. I thought that there were periods of time that I just couldn't write. Eventually, I found that I COULD write, I was just worrying/thinking/procrastinating too much.

     One exercise I like to do when I'm stuck is this. I imagine an environment. What is it, desert, forest, city, moon? Okay, let's go with forest. What are the sounds? Write about the primal calls of predators in the distance, wolves howling, cats growling, write about the chirps of the birds. What does it look like? Write about the stray leaves falling to the ground, the tall pines, the fern-covered forest floor.
     We still need characters. Who would be in a forest? A hunter. What is the hunter wearing? A poncho-like cloak of brown and green drab. What weapons do they have? A bow and arrow. Now describe what they're doing with that bow...

Exercises like that have always helped me.


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 2, 2016)

The best way I've found to keep from getting stuck is to just keep writing. Move forward even if you think it's awful. Half of my current wip is absolute crap but at least I'm writing. I spent far too long trying to write a decent draft in one go and constantly starting over when it wasn't good enough, and I should have done like I'm doing now and just trust that I can fix it on the second draft. I think hangups like that often cause blockage.


----------



## dgirl1986 (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a friend who is an amazing writer. I cannot believe that she has been unable to get anything published. Then I look at my work and go....wow... I write like a child. Then I find it hard to write. 

I used to write a lot as a kid. I remember my year 7 christian school teacher becoming concerned due to my creative writing story. It was about a girl who was on holiday with her family and their friends. Her sister was secretly involved in animal blood rituals. lol.


----------



## dgirl1986 (Feb 2, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> Here's the suggestion I made in the other thread:
> 
> If you want to work, work. If you want to write, write. I used to have this "Writer's Block." I did. I thought that there were periods of time that I just couldn't write. Eventually, I found that I COULD write, I was just worrying/thinking/procrastinating too much.
> 
> ...



Do you mean I should become a starving writer? Or to seperate the work from the writing...or something? 

I can often formulate a particular part of a scene or a conversation, but I get stuck with everything surrounding that and connecting it to other parts.


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 3, 2016)

dgirl1986 said:


> Do you mean I should become a starving writer? Or to seperate the work from the writing...or something?
> 
> I can often formulate a particular part of a scene or a conversation, but I get stuck with everything surrounding that and connecting it to other parts.



Starving writer? I don't recall mentioning anything about a job. If you mean "If you want to work, work. If you want to write, write." I more so meant that you should do what you want to do.

The best way to learn how to fully encompass a scene would be to analyze other works. Read a story, and take notes of how the author transitions between dialogue, descriptions, action, etc.


----------



## dgirl1986 (Feb 3, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> The best way to learn how to fully encompass a scene would be to analyze other works. Read a story, and take notes of how the author transitions between dialogue, descriptions, action, etc.



Oh. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 3, 2016)

dgirl1986 said:


> Oh. Why didn't I think of that?



¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------

